# Winter Storage?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Does anyone leave their boat in the water for the winter? I have never had a boat that I couldn't trailer myself before and I an kind of wondering if I could winterize it and leave it in the water. Right now I am planning on having it pulled and stored for the winter. Do any of you guys leave your boats in for the winter? I have a slip in Kent Narrows MD.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*OldBay,*

How big is your boat and at the marina, do they have bubblers at the slip your boat is in?......Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

The marina does not provide bubblers, and there is no electric at the slip I got with the boat (through June 04). The boat is 33' long with twin 351 merc inboards. Used to be a carver cabin cruiser before it was converted to a workboat.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I must say, thats one fishy looking boat!*

You are doing the right thing, pull her for the winter. With no electric, no bubblers and a open boat you don't need to be worried about her all winter. Even if you had a full cover for her, frezzing up in the slip would still be a problem with no electric and the proposed bad winter to come.

If you would like to talk? PM me your phone# and maybe I can give you some pointers. Thats a great fishing boat you have there Jeremy, I'm sure you'll enjoy her....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks Hat,

I think we will enjoy her to. Where is a good place to get winterizing materials for a boat? I need oil, filters (fuel and oil), and fogging spray. I would think that the marinas would be overpriced. I am going to take the boat out of the water for the winter but my cousin and I are going to do the winterizing ourselves. 

Any sugestions?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey OldBay,*

Pick a Boaters World that is close to you. Spend your $$$ there and build a relationship with them. It will pay off in the long run. Talk to you later. ....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Very nice boat OldBay.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Orest - I got pretty darn lucky. Patience finally paid off.


----------

